# Chemex Ottomatic



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Just found out about this: http://sprudge.com/chemex-automatic-coffee-maker-ottomatic-66647.html It looks like they don't believe in PR


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks nice, but the price!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Think I'll stick to the Bonavita kettle.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking at it again - concept looks like a design on Kickstarter which didn't make it into production? Think Boots was a sponsor.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Looking at it again - concept looks like a design on Kickstarter which didn't make it into production? Think Boots was a sponsor.


You thinking of the Invergo?

The Ottomatic is rumoured to actually exist...

http://9to5toys.com/2015/01/14/kitchen-tech-chemex-ottomatic-hands-on-review/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep - that's the fellow, Mark. Don't think it got into production did it?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Its close...

http://invergocoffee.com/blogs/news


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Not yet...turns out the Kickstarter was never intended to facilitate production, just to attract backers. Apparently an (the?) Invergo unit was demoed at SCAA this year.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just had a look at the Invergo website. See the brewer is priced at $200.00 - considerably cheaper than the Chemex and it has 'dynamic hypotrochoid saturation system'....sounds like something out of a L'Oreal ad. The Invergo seems much better value and more capable being able to do cold brew too.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Its close...
> 
> http://invergocoffee.com/blogs/news


I'm sure it seemed "close" 8 months ago when $40K was raised & "We did it!" was proclaimed on Kickstarter


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Indeed, not much noise in the last few weeks, just some tweets from SCAA....

Offering a lower price for pre orders on the site, still struggling for cash or orders!?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just had a look at the Invergo website. See the brewer is priced at $200.00 - considerably cheaper than the Chemex and it has 'dynamic hypotrochoid saturation system'....sounds like something out of a L'Oreal ad. The Invergo seems much better value and more capable being able to do cold brew too.


For the first run of 300 he'll only be $466 down on each unit then?

I'd wait until it's out in the wild before getting too excited.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

If I want a chemex I'd buy a chemex.

If if I wanted this I'd buy a technivorm.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Looking at it again - concept looks like a design on Kickstarter which didn't make it into production? Think Boots was a sponsor.


Still being made , was demod at SCAA

Just taking a while....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Steve7 said:


> If I want a chemex I'd buy a chemex.
> 
> If if I wanted this I'd buy a technivorm.


Erm, it is a Chemex?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

MWJB said:


> I'm sure it seemed "close" 8 months ago when $40K was raised & "We did it!" was proclaimed on Kickstarter


Leave him alone

Ill get it by by next year....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Steve7 said:


> If I want a chemex I'd buy a chemex.
> 
> If if I wanted this I'd buy a technivorm.


What about a technimex though??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or a technidyke

Or a Garyvorm.......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Leave him alone
> 
> Ill get it by by next year....


Through MbK???


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

See also http://sprudge.com/marco-sets-faze9-to-stunning-in-splurty-re-brand-70908.html


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

These things were made originally in the 70's, its just an updated design.

Id definitely buy one over a technivorm if it was a bit cheaper.


----------

